# Pictures on foam core board



## Charliedelta (Dec 1, 2013)

I saw somebody selling their pictures on what looked like photographic paper glued on some foam core board. I'd like to print some of mine with the same method. Which website does it? And also, does this kind of printing/technique/material have a particular name? 

Thanks


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2013)

Mpix.com will print to foam board. I got a small one from them a while back.


----------



## cconner (Dec 1, 2013)

Millers Lab


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 1, 2013)

adoramapix, bayphoto


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Just about any major print lab will mount on styrene (aka, foam core).


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

remember that the Internet is your friend - https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2013)

The print is mounted to foam core, not printed on it.
That mounting method usually uses pressure and an adhesive. The adhesive will eventually degrade the print.
Consequently, mounting on foam core is not an archival mounting method.
How to Mount a Print on Foam Core | eHow

Over time the foam core backing will deteriorate at a rate dependent on the environment where the print is displayed and on if the print/mount is framed or not.
The foam core will become more brittle and will absorb contaminates out of the atmosphere where it is displayed/stored.
The absorbed contaminants will add to the degradation rate of the print.


----------

